#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Analista de Suporte NOC

## felipe57

Vaga de analista de suporte para trabalhar no NOC da ALLnet Redes Corporativas no Rio de Janeiro.

http://all.com.br/apresentacao

Para maiores informações entrar em contato com Andreia Tavares

[email protected]

----------


## felipe57

Rio de Janeiro, centro.

Enviar currículo para Andreia Tavares e obter maiores informações com elas.

[email protected]

----------


## surfinhu

> Rio de Janeiro, centro.
> 
> Enviar currículo para Andreia Tavares e obter maiores informações com elas.
> 
> [email protected]



Olá, Felipe.

A vaga já foi preenchida?

----------

